# Geology



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey guys I just got back form a hike and I have a few questions....

First off what the heck is this? Why is it in the shape of a wheel and why does it have shells on it? At 8000 feet I seriously doubt that it was once a water line that high so I believe that the earth moved a lower layer of rock up to such a height, but I am not sure.



I would love to have someone on here educate me about this stuff and this is just the beginning of my questions.

So this was all found up Left Hand Fork up Blacks Smiths Fork Canyon.

Next this rock was way too cool to not take home...



Does anyone know what these are?


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Picture?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the bottom two are horned coral. The top photo....I got nothing.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Utah is rich with interesting geology. Here is some good info:

http://geology.utah.gov/utahgeo/


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Ask this guy, he might know what that first one is.










Sorry, I couldn't resist. :mullet:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Coral colony.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Hey guys I just got back form a hike and I have a few questions....
> 
> First off what the heck is this? Why is it in the shape of a wheel and why does it have shells on it?* At 8000 feet I seriously doubt that it was once a water line that high* so I believe that the earth moved a lower layer of rock up to such a height, but I am not sure.


I think there is a movie out about this


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I believe at one time everything was covered with water, even at 8000 feet.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't remember the rock that you found the sea fossils in- very hard rock- all other sediments that form around it erode away and leave what you see. There is a 40 yd by 20 yard wide rock up between BF and MILLVILLE that has million sof fossils on it- and then an area that it a few hundred yards long- That rock is through out Cache Valley- many fossils areas like that on either side of the valley.


----------

